
Get Free Security Audit If You Replace Passwords - homakov
https://sakurity.com/securelogin
======
mayailurus
I found this particular passage of the protocol summary intriguing: "the
server must verify two signatures of 'scope' which includes every detail of
the transaction e.g. SWIFT, amount, currency, account number or Bitcoin
address. Entire transaction is signed on both devices (usually desktop +
mobile)."

[https://github.com/sakurity/securelogin](https://github.com/sakurity/securelogin)

The ability to subdivide authorization is one of my favorite aspects of
Tarsnap, although there the delineations are both more flexible and under the
control of the client instead of the server.

~~~
homakov
Hi, actually the DoubleSign feature will roll out in v2 version only to
improve usability of v1. But it definitely will!

